# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Пишите свои опыты с Богом и положительные истории

## Aleksey777

Дорогие друзья, доброго дня!

Почитал ваш форум, спасибо, очень много всего полезного и интересного!

В продолжении межконфессионального диалога хочу предложить людям из разных религиозных направлений делиться своими духовными опытами и переживаниями, как вы встретили Бога в своей жизни, в своей душе? Как вам помогла вера, как вы изменились к лучшему и т.д. Для того что бы в интернете было больше успешных и положительных историй, связанных с Богом, а не только негатив.

Так же это открывает возможность верующим людям больше понимать друг друга и поддерживать друг друга. Даёт возможность видеть общую картину того, как Бог проявляет себя в этом мире, через разные религии. Открывает путь разным направлениям свидетельствовать и рассказывать о себе.

Присылайте свои опыты и истории на почту admin@zdravovidenie.ru ,самые интересные и положительные истории будут опубликованы на сайте  http://zdravovidenie.ru

С уважением Алексей.

----------

